
Where Work Is Heading? - kensoh
https://medium.com/tebelorg/some-random-thoughts-about-where-work-is-heading-519e30c6d891
======
kensoh
This is re-posted from a Facebook post a year ago. Universal basic income
might be stating the obvious for some of you, just wanted to start a
conversation going to learn other people's thoughts on the topic.

As the voice of universal basic income gets louder, it gives me more courage
to post something like that. Otherwise, in my part of the world, I would sound
like a mad person to even talk about the idea.

